# Had anything stolen since you came here?



## King Silk

I've had several Mobiles, Money and a Motorbike nicked.
But friends have faired worse. A couple last month were burgled whilst asleep!
They'd left the bedroom window open and the thieves sprayed Chloroform in.
Then they took everything of value.......what about you?


----------



## Guest

King Silk said:


> I've had several Mobiles, Money and a Motorbike nicked.
> But friends have faired worse. A couple last month were burgled whilst asleep!
> They'd left the bedroom window open and the thieves sprayed Chloroform in.
> Then they took everything of value.......what about you?


Where do you live?!?

Amazing, in two years I've had nothing nicked, not even in the early days of my stay when excessively enjoying myself and in a state of euphoric inebriation (from what I can remember).


----------



## King Silk

frogblogger said:


> Where do you live?!?
> 
> Amazing, in two years I've had nothing nicked, not even in the early days of my stay when excessively enjoying myself and in a state of euphoric inebriation (from what I can remember).


Guess Frogy.........Ya got it Pattaya!


----------



## tamsin

Yeah. My credulity.


----------



## King Silk

Lot wrong with dear old Patts, but I like it here. Never boring.
I just have to keep reminding myself that THIS is not typical of Thailand.
Went up country last week. Couldn't get over how nice everyone seemed to be........


----------



## Serendipity2

King Silk said:


> I've had several Mobiles, Money and a Motorbike nicked.
> But friends have faired worse. A couple last month were burgled whilst asleep!
> They'd left the bedroom window open and the thieves sprayed Chloroform in.
> Then they took everything of value.......what about you?




King Silk,

Could this be due to the current economic crash in much of the world? I'm sure many Thais look at expats as easy pickings given we're all rich. The murder of the yachtsman last week by some dumb Burmese kids should give us all pause. 
Desperate people do dumb things when they have nothing and I'm sure expats are thought of as good targets of opportunity. 

Still, it's pretty scary when someone comes into your home while you're sleeping. They could as easily off'd your friends as rob them. Times, I fear, are going to get worse. Not a good idea to flash a roll of cash or a fancy Rolex! Look poor - no one [except a lunatic - and the government] robs a poor person. 

Serendipity2


----------



## King Silk

S2 old Bean, I think Farangs have been seen as walking ATM's since the first Yanks came ashore during the War in Vietnam.
Huh! They came for a rest.....but most of them went back exhausted I bet!!!

Things have changed a lot in the few years I have been here.
Many Thais I know live a lot better than I do. Many have sold plots of what was once useless land to developers for millions.....WE are only 'Rich' now imo, to those poor cows, who come here from the Provinces to get money for their impoverished Families.

The current decrease in men on Sex Holidays in Pattaya and elsewhere, has meant that the Girls Thai Boyfriends are having to steal (more often) to make-up for the lack of 'short-time' takings.

S2 is right. Never flash wads of Money, or Gold, around. It's asking for trouble.......

But, don't lets over do this doom and gloom stuff Boys. It is probably a lot safer here than where are, or came from.


----------



## King Silk

Duplication........


----------



## steve ritchie

*Where are you leaving*

Hello i guess you would take the necessary precautions,and exercise common sense,but what area are you living in.


----------



## Guest

King Silk said:


> Lot wrong with dear old Patts, but I like it here. Never boring.
> I just have to keep reminding myself that THIS is not typical of Thailand.
> Went up country last week. Couldn't get over how nice everyone seemed to be........


Stayed at a mate's place in Pattaya a couple of times, out in one of the 'swimming pool estates' as you head in from Bkk, about a 10/15 minute taxi drive in to town. Might as well have been in Brummy, all the villas in the cul-de-sac were owned by people from the Midlands, some sort of fluke, not a conspiracy. Safe enough there, but just didn't feel real with all the luxury. Not my thing... 

In town definitely didn't get the same vibes from the Thais as you get in the sticks, or in a town like Chiang Mai. Didn't like it at all.


----------



## Serendipity2

King Silk said:


> S2 old Bean, I think Farangs have been seen as walking ATM's since the first Yanks came ashore during the War in Vietnam.
> Huh! They came for a rest.....but most of them went back exhausted I bet!!!
> 
> Things have changed a lot in the few years I have been here.
> Many Thais I know live a lot better than I do. Many have sold plots of what was once useless land to developers for millions.....WE are only 'Rich' now imo, to those poor cows, who come here from the Provinces to get money for their impoverished Families.
> 
> The current decrease in men on Sex Holidays in Pattaya and elsewhere, has meant that the Girls Thai Boyfriends are having to steal (more often) to make-up for the lack of 'short-time' takings.
> 
> S2 is right. Never flash wads of Money, or Gold, around. It's asking for trouble.......
> 
> But, don't lets over do this doom and gloom stuff Boys. It is probably a lot safer here than where are, or came from.




frogblogger, 

I'm not so sure that it is safer. When we travel to an exotic destination we relax and let our guard down. We also [some of us] engage in activities that we wouldn't back home. 

The quickest way to get into trouble in Thailand is screwing around with drugs, getting drunk and losing control, flashing money - even modest amounts, wearing expensive jewelry and treating Thais rudely. Usually the latter transgressions are caused by the first two.


----------



## King Silk

Right Froggy. I feel hated where I live and I have never even spoken to most of my neighbours.
I have smiled and said "Hi!" but they look the other way......charming.

The only 'smilers' are the ones who are getting money from you!


----------



## Serendipity2

King Silk said:


> Right Froggy. I feel hated where I live and I have never even spoken to most of my neighbours.
> I have smiled and said "Hi!" but they look the other way......charming.
> 
> The only 'smilers' are the ones who are getting money from you!



King Silk,

Perhaps it's time to find a new home! 

Your post is all the more reason to rent and NOT buy in Thailand [or the Philippines] Why buy a home where you aren't allowed to own the land beneath it? And if your neighbors don't at least make the attempt to be friendly I'd be out of there is a shot. 

Where do you hang your hat? Hopefully not in Chiang Mai. Whereever you do live I'll give a wide berth to that locale! Life is way too short to live where you aren't welcome - there are a lot of other places where you would be! 

Serendipity2


----------



## Guest

King Silk said:


> Right Froggy. I feel hated where I live and I have never even spoken to most of my neighbours.
> I have smiled and said "Hi!" but they look the other way......charming.
> 
> The only 'smilers' are the ones who are getting money from you!


That's pretty much the vibe I got in town, though the Brits out in the estate I was in were polite enough to each other, and the various levels of mias adorning the luxury villas were all pleasant enough. But there's a reason for them to be civil to farangs...


----------



## Serendipity2

frogblogger said:


> That's pretty much the vibe I got in town, though the Brits out in the estate I was in were polite enough to each other, and the various levels of mias adorning the luxury villas were all pleasant enough. But there's a reason for them to be civil to farangs...




frogblogger,

So if I'm not buying a luxury villa in CN I'm pretty much persona non grata? 

Perhaps instead of moving to CN as my new retirement home I"ll just treat it as an indefinite vacation! Sometimes its best to keep that suitcase ready to move!


----------



## King Silk

Serendipity2 said:


> frogblogger,
> 
> So if I'm not buying a luxury villa in CN I'm pretty much persona non grata?
> 
> Perhaps instead of moving to CN as my new retirement home I"ll just treat it as an indefinite vacation! Sometimes its best to keep that suitcase ready to move!


 I would definitely recommend living in a rented place for a few months before buying.

Some houses are up for sale for reasons such as Barking Dogs (excessive) and noisy all night Parties on a regular basis.

Then there is the question of being welcome there. I don't give a damn if the neighbours want to talk or not actually.......never have.


----------



## Serendipity2

King Silk said:


> I would definitely recommend living in a rented place for a few months before buying.
> 
> Some houses are up for sale for reasons such as Barking Dogs (excessive) and noisy all night Parties on a regular basis.
> 
> Then there is the question of being welcome there. I don't give a damn if the neighbours want to talk or not actually.......never have.




King Silk,

I agree. It would be nice but not necessary to have "friendly" neighbors but I would want a quiet place so I could enjoy my home, free of yapping mutts and drunks. Which brings up another issue - are there any non-smoking bars/nightclubs that you can actually carry on a conversation without losing your hearing? 

I planned to spend a week in Angeles City, Philippines. It was supposed to be "Heaven on Earth" with lots of "friendly" ladies. Then reality hit - Very LOUD, smoke filled bars and LOTS of loud drunks. I was out of there in three days - would have been sooner but had already prepaid hotel. Any venues that are semi-sane and non-smoking would get high marks from me. If they exist! 

Serendipity2


----------



## King Silk

Serendipity2 said:


> King Silk,
> 
> I agree. It would be nice but not necessary to have "friendly" neighbors but I would want a quiet place so I could enjoy my home, free of yapping mutts and drunks. Which brings up another issue - are there any non-smoking bars/nightclubs that you can actually carry on a conversation without losing your hearing?
> 
> I planned to spend a week in Angeles City, Philippines. It was supposed to be "Heaven on Earth" with lots of "friendly" ladies. Then reality hit - Very LOUD, smoke filled bars and LOTS of loud drunks. I was out of there in three days - would have been sooner but had already prepaid hotel. Any venues that are semi-sane and non-smoking would get high marks from me. If they exist!
> 
> Serendipity2


Never go to Bars S2. Hate them. perhaps someone else can suggest one.
Doubt you will find one though that's not got music blaring away. It nearly knocks me over when I walk by!


----------



## Serendipity2

King Silk said:


> Never go to Bars S2. Hate them. perhaps someone else can suggest one.
> Doubt you will find one though that's not got music blaring away. It nearly knocks me over when I walk by!



King Silk,

Finding a bar that plays good music where you can still carry on a conversation without yelling at one another and non-smoking would be a rare thing in Thailand [or the Philippines] but might be a great idea! 

Imagine a place you could take your honey - or your wife, have a nice meal, a bit of quality entertainment and a quiet drink and not be assaulted by BLASTING NOISE, air that you can cut with a knife and loud drunks drooling over your lady! The place wouldn't even have to cook the food - they could have a range of cuisine and a catering service. 

Noise and smoke are why I don't go to bars not to mention the emphasis on selling drinks to those who've had too much already! 

Serendipity2


----------



## KhwaamLap

King Silk said:


> Right Froggy. I feel hated where I live and I have never even spoken to most of my neighbours.
> I have smiled and said "Hi!" but they look the other way......charming.
> 
> The only 'smilers' are the ones who are getting money from you!


Thai or Farang neighbours? 
I have noticed that many farang expats avoid each other like the plague - I have nodded 'hi' many a time, to be completely blanked. 

Twenty-something Thai men are 'blankers' too IMHO. Older people seem politer and smile back, especially old women - SomTam Ladies . I don't nod or smile at youngsters I don't know just incase its misinterpreted (here or the UK) - toddlers and babies are OK - but never had one buy me a pint!


----------



## KhwaamLap

Serendipity2 said:


> King Silk,
> ... not to mention the emphasis on selling drinks to those who've had too much already!
> Serendipity2


Often BiB (Boyz in Brown - Cops) with bad tempers and big guns!


----------



## King Silk

KhwaamLap said:


> Thai or Farang neighbours?
> I have noticed that many farang expats avoid each other like the plague - I have nodded 'hi' many a time, to be completely blanked.
> 
> Twenty-something Thai men are 'blankers' too IMHO. Older people seem politer and smile back, especially old women - SomTam Ladies . I don't nod or smile at youngsters I don't know just incase its misinterpreted (here or the UK) - toddlers and babies are OK - but never had one buy me a pint!



Thank you for making me feel a lot better 'cos this is my experience exactly KL.
Yesterday I said "Good morning" to a Farang on Pattaya Hill. He ignored me so I walked up behind him and yelled "Good F,ing Morning" in his ear!
He nearly jumped out of his miserable, ugly skin....Hahahahahahaha.
Then he mumbled a reluctant "Morning".

*What is wrong with these people?*


----------



## Guest

Serendipity2 said:


> frogblogger,
> 
> So if I'm not buying a luxury villa in CN I'm pretty much persona non grata?
> 
> Perhaps instead of moving to CN as my new retirement home I"ll just treat it as an indefinite vacation! Sometimes its best to keep that suitcase ready to move!


No that reply was to King Silk, about when I've stayed in Pattaya.

I've not had the same experience in CM as I've mentioned before, all very civil. Lived in a completely Thai area, found all the neighbours to be polite and friendly, from Burmese labourers to jewellers to washerwomen to second hand car dealers to food stall cooks (it was that kind of neighbourhood)...


----------



## King Silk

frogblogger said:


> No that reply was to King Silk, about when I've stayed in Pattaya.
> 
> I've not had the same experience in CM as I've mentioned before, all very civil. Lived in a completely Thai area, found all the neighbours to be polite and friendly, from Burmese labourers to jewellers to washerwomen to second hand car dealers to food stall cooks (it was that kind of neighbourhood)...


Thanks for reminding me Froggy, that Pattaya is NOT Thailand.
It's a Melting Pot that didn't melt!
Can't help liking it though.........


----------



## KhwaamLap

Never had anything stolen in LoS. In the Philipine I had someone open my backpack and steal a cheap plastic biro pen (all that was in the back pocket!) while I walked along Roxas Baulevard!

To tell you the honest truth, I have had more theft and more crime againast me in the UK. When I had my restaurant, I had a flat above. I often stayed there. I decided to do up my house for sale, but before this I emptied it of furniture etc. I go home to check a few weeks later only to find its been broken into and someone has stolen all the light switches, plug sockets and the fireplace. All standard plastic fittings and a cheap wooden fireplace. I had someone break in while I was at work and my wife was 8 months pregnant and in bed - she chased him out screaming at him in Thai - lump and all 

When I firts bought my restaurant, it was a green grocers. So I had a team of guys in to do it up (friends so a known quantity). As there was a lot to do in a short time, we worked all night in shifts (quiter work at night). One night we decided to take it off and go snooker instead. The next moring we found someone had broken in and stolen all the tools and materials! They must have been watching and waiting for weeks.


----------



## King Silk

Went to a lovely Wat outside Pattaya today. Left my car in the Car Park for 20mins.
Came back to find the drivers window smashed and my Sony Digital camera stolen from the glove compartment. Nice.


----------



## Guest

Just remembered, I did get ripped off a little a few years ago. Had a few thousand baht cash left over after a trip, wasn't going back to LoS for a while. Thought I would post it over to someone who 'needed it' more than me (cough). Took a chance, didn't bother to register the letters, split it (12000 bt) into five letters over 10 days or so, all different size envelopes, made it look as if from different senders. 

Not one arrived.

Don't trust the LoS post office.


----------



## Serendipity2

frogblogger said:


> Just remembered, I did get ripped off a little a few years ago. Had a few thousand baht cash left over after a trip, wasn't going back to LoS for a while. Thought I would post it over to someone who 'needed it' more than me (cough). Took a chance, didn't bother to register the letters, split it (12000 bt) into five letters over 10 days or so, all different size envelopes, made it look as if from different senders.
> 
> Not one arrived.
> 
> Don't trust the LoS post office.



frogblogger,

The mails in almost all third world countries are the same. I'll give you a hint at how you can beat it. Use a business sized envelope, using 'business-like fonts, type your return address as though you were a junior college ie Admissions, Clark Junior College, Nowhere in Particular, USA and it will likely get there. Don't use stamps, rather use the postal tape indicating amount of postage. Has worked for me! The key is to make it look like a business letter and not a personal letter that might contain money! Crafty, we Yanks. 

Serendipity2


----------



## King Silk

There you go!
Went to a lovely Temple 40mins out of Town. Left my car in the Car Park and went into the Temple.
20mins later came out to find the drivers window smashed! (A year ago it was the windscreen)
and a few things nicked......Great.
Insured of course. But lose the No Claim Bonus.......


----------



## King Silk

Serendipity2 said:


> frogblogger,
> 
> The mails in almost all third world countries are the same. I'll give you a hint at how you can beat it. Use a business sized envelope, using 'business-like fonts, type your return address as though you were a junior college ie Admissions, Clark Junior College, Nowhere in Particular, USA and it will likely get there. Don't use stamps, rather use the postal tape indicating amount of postage. Has worked for me! The key is to make it look like a business letter and not a personal letter that might contain money! Crafty, we Yanks.
> 
> Serendipity2


Putting Credit Cards inside a booklet so they can't feel it, works most times too.
Oh! And hand writing the address.......


----------



## Acid_Crow

Had my goddamn cat stolen. Neighbours say they saw a thai-muslim pick it up and rush off on a motorbike.


----------



## KhwaamLap

Acid_Crow said:


> Had my goddamn cat stolen. Neighbours say they saw a thai-muslim pick it up and rush off on a motorbike.


How did they know he was a Muslim?


----------



## Serendipity2

KhwaamLap said:


> How did they know he was a Muslim?



KhwaamLap,

Good question - that was my question as well. I wasn't aware they dressed any differently than Buddhist Thais or Christian Thais. Maybe he was wearing a mask? 

Serendipity2


----------



## Guest

In Chiang Mai apparently everything's the fault of the Burmese illegals or the hill tribes.


----------



## Acid_Crow

KhwaamLap said:


> How did they know he was a Muslim?


He was wearing a robe and one of those muslim hats. But the majority of people in Krabi are muslim, and most of the men dress in that way.

Next time I'll just get a dog and feed him bullshark testosterone..


----------



## King Silk

Sorry to hear about your Cat going AC. Do Muslims eat Cats?


----------



## Acid_Crow

King Silk said:


> Sorry to hear about your Cat going AC. Do Muslims eat Cats?


No, they love cats. They cut of their tails and have them chasing geckos. So that they wont have to sweep the gecko **** away.


----------



## King Silk

Acid_Crow said:


> No, they love cats. They cut of their tails and have them chasing geckos. So that they wont have to sweep the gecko **** away.


Why dont you pick up a nice Thai Pup from a pound or where ever ?
They make great Pets. I have three.


----------



## Acid_Crow

King Silk said:


> Why dont you pick up a nice Thai Pup from a pound or where ever ?
> They make great Pets. I have three.


Gonna get me one, but need to buy a car first. No way am I taking the dog on my motorbike.

Also, what are those meanlooking-big-black killer dogs called?


----------



## Rod007

KhwaamLap said:


> How did they know he was a Muslim?


It said on his bike Halal meat only!


----------



## King Silk

Acid_Crow said:


> Gonna get me one, but need to buy a car first. *No way am I taking the dog on my motorbike.*
> Also, what are those meanlooking-*big-black killer dogs* called?


Why not AC? They love sitting on your lap on the Motorbike.
I made a safety harness for mine out of a couple of old leads.
As long as you show them when they are young they take to it like a Duck to whatever........Come to Pattaya old bean and I will get you a lovely Thai Pup. Free!

(Rottweilers I think....)


----------



## King Silk

Back to OP.....
My mate bought a nice new Yamaha Nouvo last week. Went to Tescos. Parked it. Went in for 20mins. Came out. It was gone!
Now he has to keep up the monthly payments for a MB he hasn't got.......no insurance. Idiot!


----------



## Serendipity2

King Silk said:


> Back to OP.....
> My mate bought a nice new Yamaha Nouvo last week. Went to Tescos. Parked it. Went in for 20mins. Came out. It was gone!
> Now he has to keep up the monthly payments for a MB he hasn't got.......no insurance. Idiot!



Silk,

I'll bet there is an increase in the supply of motor bike parts!  They probably wouldn't keep the bike intact would they? When you register a motorcycle or car don't you give them the VIN in LOS? It would be a simple matter for the police to run that VIN to see if it came back "hot" so my guess is it's now parts. 

IF your mate bought it on a credit card he just MIGHT have protection from theft. Some credit cards do offer it. Insurance would have been a cheap accessory! 

Serendipity2


----------



## funlol

mobile phone stolen like 5 times


----------



## Guest

funlol said:


> mobile phone stolen like 5 times


Hmm, usually that happens to those who spend a helluva lot of time at night having "_fun, lol_". :lol:


----------



## Serendipity2

funlol said:


> mobile phone stolen like 5 times



Have you thought about giving that number a call and reminding the person who answers that they have a stolen mobile phone? Remind them that they can go to jail for having it and offering them a small reward to return int safely? Might work 

Serendipity2


----------



## King Silk

frogblogger said:


> Hmm, usually that happens to those who spend a helluva lot of time at night having "_fun, lol_". :lol:


FUN? I don't know what you mean by FUN Mr Froggy ?

No. Lost three of them through lack of vigilance. One went with a young Ladyboy I had just treated for wounds from an attempted bag snatch near my house.
(No good turn ever goes unpunished) and I stupidly left one in my car the other day. They smashed the side window to get at it.
Not much FUN in any of those eh Big Boy?


----------



## Guest

King Silk said:


> FUN? I don't know what you mean by FUN Mr Froggy ?
> 
> No. Lost three of them through lack of vigilance. One went with a young Ladyboy I had just treated for wounds from an attempted bag snatch near my house.
> (No good turn ever goes unpunished) and I stupidly left one in my car the other day. They smashed the side window to get at it.
> Not much FUN in any of those eh Big Boy?


Yeah well, you did choose to live in Thailand's equivalent of the Wild West's Tombstone, or Somalia's Mogadishu ... 

In more civilised parts of the country you can live in relative safety!


----------



## Acid_Crow

Lost my telephone 3 times in Thailand. Once in Bangkok and twice in Krabi. In Krabi I just called my number, and had the phone returned (lost it in the same bar both times). In Bangkok I lost it in a taxi, and the driver had found it and left it at the receptiondesk of my hotel. =)


----------



## King Silk

Acid_Crow said:


> Lost my telephone 3 times in Thailand. Once in Bangkok and twice in Krabi. In Krabi I just called my number, and had the phone returned (lost it in the same bar both times). In Bangkok I lost it in a taxi, and the driver had found it and left it at the receptiondesk of my hotel. =)


Incredible AC! Bet it's a crappy old model nobody wants these days......


----------



## Acid_Crow

King Silk said:


> Incredible AC! Bet it's a crappy old model nobody wants these days......


Hehe, was a 2000 baht brick i bought at Tesco. Worked well for about 8 months, which is a new record for me concerning thai telephones.


----------



## King Silk

Acid_Crow said:


> Hehe, was a 2000 baht brick i bought at Tesco. Worked well for about 8 months, which is a new record for me concerning thai telephones.


Thought so AC.......but* never *buy an expensive Mobile I say.


----------



## KhwaamLap

Serendipity2 said:


> Silk,
> 
> I'll bet there is an increase in the supply of motor bike parts!  They probably wouldn't keep the bike intact would they? When you register a motorcycle or car don't you give them the VIN in LOS? It would be a simple matter for the police to run that VIN to see if it came back "hot" so my guess is it's now parts.
> 
> IF your mate bought it on a credit card he just MIGHT have protection from theft. Some credit cards do offer it. Insurance would have been a cheap accessory!
> 
> Serendipity2


Nah, they take the plates off and ride them unregistered - look around next time in LoS and see how many bikes have no plates on. Cars too.


----------



## KhwaamLap

funlol said:


> mobile phone stolen like 5 times


I've had mine pick-pocketed twice - in the UK (never in LoS - yet!)

I had a wicked thought once of rigging them up with a second hidden sim and a strip of C4 - call the second number a boom :boxing::yuck:

...but knowing my luckj someone would call me on it on a wrong number and take out my bedroom or something.


----------



## Serendipity2

KhwaamLap said:


> Nah, they take the plates off and ride them unregistered - look around next time in LoS and see how many bikes have no plates on. Cars too.



So, I should be able to get cheap transport in Chiang Mai - just hire a kid to "liberate" a new moped for me and retire my bi-ped? Sounds thrifty! I'd better slap a coat of paint on it though - just in case some narrow minded, ungenerous expats decides that was HIS bike!


----------

